# Brazilian Walnut ?



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what this is? Lumber Liquidators sells this wood flooring and I managed to get a partial box on the cheap to play with.It is darker than black walnut by quite a bit and very straight grained.If Brazilian cherry [Jatoba] isnt a cherry, is this a nut bearing tree?. The guys at LL didnt know.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Picture might help a little


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Woodworkers used to call Imbuya (Phoebe porosa) "Brazilian Walnut", but now the flooring companies are calling Ipe "Brazilian Walnut". Ipe is also known as the Trumpet Tree, but it does not bear fruit, though it does have seed pods









I still am of the former group, but it seems that the flooring companies advertise better that lumber companies these days


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Gfad,

Brazillian Walnut is also known as IPE (ee-pay). Here is a link that might give you some more information.

http://tinytimbers.com/specie_brwalnut.htm

I've used it in a couple of projects found that the grain in BW can get a bit squirrely at times. It will tear out if you are not careful.

Bruce


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Like I said, the flooring companies are changing the face of woodworking  Brazilian Walnut will always be Imbuya to me


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FWIW - I've worked with ipé quite a bit. I started by using it for the decking on my deck (400 square feet). I liked it so much that I made a complete set of outdoor furniture with it (bench, table, adirondack chairs).

This wood is very hard, heavy and durable. Putting a finish on it is optional. Without a finish it will turn gray over time but it will remain very weather resistant.

It is used one several wooden walkways at some of the resorts that are a part of Disney World (that's where I first saw it).


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info, links,pics. You guys are the best. Some day Ill learn to use this computer and look stuff up like normal people! This is cool wood. Fireproof! [rated the same as concrete and steel] Thats amazing. Ive not seen it for sale locally except at the wood floor place.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

By the way, here is an example of BW (Imbuya) with American Black Walnut in the step stool I made for my grand daughter. The sides are PW and the treads are American Black Walnut.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/25175


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Regarding Brazilian Walnut - Imbuya - Ipé - When I needed 400+ board feet (in specific lengths) for my deck I was able to get a local lumber yard to special order it for me.

Now, if I need some for a smaller project I usually go here -

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/Ipe.html

It's not cheap but relative to other exotic woods (and teak in particular) it is not bad. I mention teak because it is a lot like teak and about half the cost. With the right finish it can made to look almost exactly like teak.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Rich Thanks for the link BUT their prices seem high to me. Im not used to buying finished lumber so that is probably the reason for the extra cost. Anyone have a source for unplaned Ipe/Brazilian walnut. I think this is why I feel my jointer and planer were 2 of my best purchases. They pay for themselves rather quickly.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

There is not a good hardwood lumber source in Tulsa? That is sad if true.


----------



## Uncle_Bob (Aug 20, 2012)

gfadvm - I'd be surprised if it is brought into this country rough. Labor rates


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I use this wood all the time, I know a lot about it. It is remarkably stable, so I use it for all my fences and saw slides in my shop. It smells so good when cut, yes it dulls blades, but so worth the effort.. carving=clean edges, turning=beautiful grain. There are tricks to finishing it for both indoors and out, but it does not have to be finished at all. Since most of the wood imported is farmed from plantations, the main industry is for porches and decks and milled to that market… try ordering from Lee Lumber.

The Tabebuia genus is a central and south american tree with about 100 species all referred to as Ipe, Pau D'arco. Anything in particular you want to know? history, workability… how it grows.. etc?


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Not speaking on Brazilian Walnut (which may be completely different than ipe). But I will speak on ipe. Ipe is very hard and dense. I don't think you should buy rough sawn ipe (well, not in large quantities unless you also like buying cutters in large quantities too). That's just my opinion. It's very hard on blades (high in silica). It'll wear down carbides quickly too if you do a lot of sizing.

Buy it here:
http://www.walllumber.com/exo.asp ($8/bd ft)
http://www.advantagelumber.com/decking2.htm (varies by size)

You can read about it probably on here and other forums, but the consensus is that if you don't need to size it, don't. Again… that's just an opinion.

A final note, realize that people use ipe as a term to describe several different woods now. Ipe is really a specific wood, but it's similar to how ironwood is used to describe more than just ironwood. In fact, ipe is sometimes called ironwood as well. LOL

Good luck. It's a beautiful wood. I was going to use it for my fence, but needed 1200 ft… you can do the math on that and realize why I didn't use it.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh just for a bit of nuanced info: it is not straight grained, but interlocked grain… like most tropical trees that have a wet/dry growth, not a hot/cold growth.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Andy,Ii have used Imbuya for boxes and cutting boards. What I used was not IPE at all, but rather like Walnut. It smelled great when cut-kind of like pepper. It cut and sanded like Walnut, but had tan through black color to it. It was rough lumber. The former Reno, Nv Woodcraft owner liked it and made a point of carrying it. Haven't seen any in a few years. Another great find for you!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Doss, This is an old thread but I appreciate the sources all. I work with mesquite and Hedge (Bois de Arc) a lot so I am well aware of high silica and hard woods (but I can't help myself as they are my favorites . I'm also a big fan of Jatoba (another super hard silica accumulator). Guess I just enjoy doing things the hard way.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't notice that (about replying to an old post).

Yeah, I know what you mean. I do stuff the hard way too I guess. Busting butt with a chainsaw mill when I could just go buy a simple bandsaw mill and call it a day. LOL


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Ipe is a great wood, resistant to decay and insects. It's been used it in many bows. Sometimes more dense than water (1.00 SG). The Atlantic City board walk is made from Ipe.


----------

